# Logger Rescue



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2017)

Today I spent a day in classroom and in the field re-acting logging accidents as part of a logger recue class. I was very saddened to hear that logger deaths have risen over the past few years. We now loose 1 a week, versus 1 every 20 days back in the 1990's. It was disappointing to hear the class start with the instructor reading newspaper clips and obituaries. One hit hard, a guy I went to school with, and who worked for one of the others in the class 5 years ago. What a way to start the morning. The instructor didn't know the connection. First time such a thing happened for him.

Over all, a great refresher, it might be your life they save. Consider some training if you are 'green'. I hope you all had a more joyful morning. God with You.

M. R. Peet...

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 3, 2017)

I told my wife today about yesterday's class. Didn't want to talk about it in front of our daughter. Then I didn't want to wake Ellen up last night. She got a call a 4pm today, a kid Cliff (late 40's) she worked with on occasion at the calf barn was killed by having a tree fall on him. Not sure if it was today, yesterday or when, but her brother Carl had just called today. Sometimes you have to hate statistics.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn dude.....that is a sad statistic.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 10, 2017)

I was looking at a post of a young guy using a chain saw on a tree with no ear, eye or leg protection. My thought was he's young and hasn't had the close calls some of us have had. Unfortunately not everyone gets a second chance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

